# GEZ und Nintendo-Konsole



## fireblade1282 (18. Dezember 2006)

Habe leider keine passendere Stelle im Forum gefunden, aber vielleicht heiligt der Zweck die Mittel und mir kann hier jemand etwas zu folgendem Problem sagen:
Ich helfe in einem lokalen Gemeindewerk mit, das jetzt über den Jahreswechsel für die Jugendarbeit eine ganze Batterie älterer Spielekonsolen (so SNES/N64) für die jugendlichen in Betrieb nehmen will. Die GEZ sieht das nun wie immer:
Die +/- 10 Konsolen hängen an ebensovielen kleinen Fernsehern = 10 empfangsbereite Geräte. Dass die gar nicht am Kabel hängen interessiert nicht. Lediglich dass sie empfangsbereit sind... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Dinger auch an einen "digitalen" kleinen Monitpr zu hängen (alte 15 Zoll PC-Monitore)? Gibt es Fernseh-kompatible Monitore (vllt. von Überwachungsanlagen, die wie ein Fernseher sind, aber nicht Programme empfangen können...?)  Vielleicht hat auch jemand eine ganz andere Idee? In diesem Sinne schon mal vielen dank!

PS: Ich geh jetzt erst mal zur Kindergeldstelle und beantrage vorsorglich Kindergeld 
Ihr wisst ja...Kinder hab ich noch keine, aber ein empfangsbereites Gerät ist vorhanden... ;-]


----------



## axn (18. Dezember 2006)

Schulen und andere Einrichtungen lassen in der Regel den TV-Tuner entfernen oder den Antennenanschluss versiegeln. Fernsehfachgeschäfte sollten sowas für wenig Geld anbieten. Wichtig ist, dass sich der Zustand der Empfangsbereitschaft nicht so einfach von einem Laien wiederherstellen lässt...

mfg

axn

PS: Kenn mich mit den Konsolen nicht aus.. - Schwierig wird es, wenn die wie die ganz alten Dinger nur mit einem Ausgang für die Antenne ausgestattet sind.. Dann brauchst du den Tuner und damit die Empfangsbereitschaft, egal in welchem Gerät..


----------



## kjh (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi axn,

du kennst dich anscheinend gut mit der Thematik aus. Gilt das auch für Privatleute? Ich mein warscheinlich, wenn ich den Tuner entfernen lasse, und über SCART nen Reciever anschließe, gilt das ja bestimmt auch als "Empfangsbereit". Und wie ist es, wenn ich einen Computer mit TV-Karte habe und über einen großen Monitor Fernsehe. Wie müsste das Ding angemeldet werden? Und zählt ein Beamer mit S-Videoeingang auch als empfangsbereites TVGerät?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Dezember 2006)

Also ein Fernseher alleine reicht nicht damit die GEZ Gebühren verlangen kann.
Das Gerät ist nämlich nicht empfangsbereit, solange es nicht an eine Antenne, Kabelanschluss oder Satschüssel gehängt ist.
Ein Fernseher an dem nur ein DVD Player hängt ist ja auch nicht Gebührenpflichtig, genausowenig wie ein PC ohne Internetanschluss, der wird auch nicht Gebührenpflichtig werden.
Bei uns in der Schule war an den Fernsehern der Tuner auch nicht entfernt worden, sondern nur bei den Tragbaren Kasettenrekordern (mit eingebautem Radio).

Ein Fernsehgerät mit einem Tuner ist aber nicht Automatisch Gebührenpflichtig. Das hat damals auch Torsten bei seiner Kneipe von dem GEZ Mensch gesagt bekommen (Fernseher hing nur am DVD Player), er musste dann aber doch bezahlen weil die Stereoanlage einen Radio hatte 

Edit:
@kjh: Fernseher ohne Tuner aber Reciever über Scart = Empfangsbereit (auser der Reciever ist nicht angeschlossen ans Kabelnetz oä... dann wäre der Reciever aber herausgeschmissenes Geld)
Computer mit TV Karte = Empfangsbereit (aber nur wenn die Karte auch was empfangen kann (zB eigene Antenne, oder Kabelanschluss, Satschüssel) die Karte alleine ist nicht Empfangsbereit)
Beamer mit S-Videoeingang (ohne TV Karte vom PC, Kabelanschluss, Reciever) = Nicht Empfangsbereit
Ganz einfach, sobald du Fernsehprogramm oder Radioprogramm oder Internet (kommt ja in sehr kurzer Zeit dazu) irgendwie empfangen kannst, hast du ein empfangsbereites Gerät.

Du darfst dir also gerne 10 Fernseher, Beamer und sonstwas hinstellen, solange du damit nicht ohne weitere Modifikation etwas empfangen kannst.
Wenn du allerdings das Kabel vom Antennenanschluss neben den Fernseher legst anstatt es einzustecken, dürftest du in Erklärungsnot geraten


----------



## axn (18. Dezember 2006)

> Wenn du allerdings das Kabel vom Antennenanschluss neben den Fernseher legst anstatt es einzustecken, dürftest du in Erklärungsnot geraten



Und genau aus diesem Grund ist die von dir beschriebene Auslegung für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und noch dazu vollkommen neu. Ein Fernseher mit Tuner ist bis heute in den den meisten Teilen Deutschlands grundsätzlich empfangsbereit. - Bei günstigem Standort lassen sich auch ohne angesteckte Antenne Programme empfangen. Aber wenn's der GEZ Mann es gesagt hat...  

Es gibt unzählige Beiträge zur rechtlichen Lage in den Tiefen des Netzes.
Wenn DJ Teac Recht behält, stellt sich die technische Frage nicht mehr.

mfg

axn


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Dezember 2006)

Ok das stimmt, teilweise kann man auch ohne Antenne nur mit dem Tuner etwas empfangen, aber gedacht ist das so ja eigentlich nicht. Und ich denke bei den meisten wird das wohl auch nicht klappen.

Wobei es auch immer darauf an kommt wie einsichtig der GEZ Mensch ist der für euch Zuständig ist.
Ich hab schon erlebt dass die sich bei nem Orginalverpacktem Radio das man verschenken wollte quergestellt haben...


----------



## axn (18. Dezember 2006)

> Und ich denke bei den meisten wird das wohl auch nicht klappen.



Rechtlich ist das aber völlig irrelevant, und auch die eventuelle Kulanz eines GEZ Mitarbeiters sollte man als öffentliche Einrichtung nicht in die Planung einbeziehen. Das geht im Ernstfall dann schwer nach hinten los. Es zählen also erstmal nur die rechtlichen Fakten. Und die sind da eindeutig - wobei ich die eindeutig nicht kenne.  

mfg

axn


----------

